
Heroku and SOA - joeyespo
http://www.rdegges.com/heroku-and-soa/
======
michaelmior
The article misses one important point about free dynos. After a period of
inactivity, your dyno will be come idle. This simply means that the next
request will have significantly higher latency as the dyno restarts. This
latency becomes even worse if you're waiting for 10 different services to
start.

Of course, this isn't a problem if your app gets a reasonable amount of
traffic but at that point there's a good chance you're paying for multiple
dynos anyway.

~~~
rdegges
Author here -- this is correct. I think it's a pretty good tradeoff though!

At OpenCNAM we handled billions of API requests, and some of our internal
services actually ran on a single dyno (async stuff, mainly) -- but still, it
was pretty awesome.

~~~
michaelmior
Definitely if you have sync stuff running on the free tier, you can mostly
stop caring about idling :)

